# Brazilian Jiu Jitsu in Abu Dhabi



## abu.naila (Jul 16, 2014)

Hello, 

1st time poster on this forum. I've been browsing and have noticed that it's pretty hard to find Canadians in here. Anyhoo, I know Abu Dhabi is a hot spot for Brazilian Jiu Jitsu, however the only "dojo" I could find while searching the interweebs is the ADCC. Anyone know of any other gyms? Does anyone train outside of a gym. I'll be in Abu Dhabi the first week of September, after getting acquainted with my new surroundings, settling in, I would like to get some training going on.


----------



## Machey (Jul 31, 2014)

Same question here, moving to AD soon (2nd half of August) and will be interested in doing some BJJ or general grappling/submission wrestling.


----------



## ALainba (9 mo ago)

Hello. Looking for kids an adults jujitsu classes in Abu Dhabi. Any recommendations?


----------

